# Error Reporting Guidelines



## ForumTech

To help us better help you when reporting a problem, please include the following information:

Browser:
Operating System:
Did you click the back button to get there?
What was the URL of the error?
What were you doing to get the error?
What did the error message say?
What is your username?
Were you logged in?
Did you try clearing cookies to fix it?
If Mobile Phone Related, What Type of Phone?
If E-Mail Related, Your Internet Service Provider or E-Mail Website Name?
If Login Related, Does Your Browser Clear Your Cookies When You Close it (in browser settings)?
Screenshot of Error (if available):


----------



## freedomstarfarm

i am on a mac and THe smilies are noT working. my image and sig Thing are gone also. was noT sure if THaT is someThing THaT i need TO fix or should jusT waiT. oh and sorry for THe funky Typing THaT is my keyboard iT is all messed up for THe lasT few days THe p did noT work now THe p works buT THe shifT and caps donT and iT Types like THis.


----------



## StaceyRosado

images are still being worked on


----------



## freedomstarfarm

ok cool will jusT waiT and noT Try and fix iT


----------



## Mrndly

I ended up fixing my own profile and there are not as many smileys as we used to have


----------



## ThreeHavens

Only one issue -- I'm getting a lot of emails from threads I replied to, saying I "subscribed" to them. I'd rather not get the emails, but I'd still like emails when I get a new private message. Is there a setting I can edit for this? I also cannot add my pictures back onto the signature. Not the end of the world, though.


----------



## TGSAdmin

*How to stop emails*

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription

When you post to a thread it creates a subscription allowing you ease of access to the threads you have participated in. This is also how our email contacts are generated. Use this link to edit subscription based on you like or dislike.

As for smilies we'll get them back as soon as we can.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

so we will geT emails on all Threads we posT To unless we laTer unsuscribe?


----------



## TGSAdmin

Please go here and change your default subscription mode.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/members/member_options.php

After that change is made new threads you post to will not set up subscriptions.


----------



## Gunsmith48

I paid for the Premium Membership 03/03/2013. My account does not reflect the upgrade?


----------



## TGSAdmin

It does. What makes you think it doesn't?


----------

